# Favorite Dog Treats?



## Terry36

Kodi loves Natural Balance Bison & Blueberry treats as well as Cesar Grilled Chicken dog treats. 

So what are your Malt's favorite dog treats?


----------



## iheartbisou

Edamame beans, carrots and some dried duck (not all together)


----------



## thinkpink

Usually Buddy Biscuits are her fave. Right now we're finishing up a box of Sojo's. We also got a sample of Cocotherapy chips and she will just about attack me for those if she sees me pull them out.


----------



## princessre

Lots of fruits like bananas, pears, apple, watermelon. Also, greek yogurt, cheese. 

"Dog treats" are mostly jerky and dried foods, like Wellness Pure Rewards any flavor, Zukes Z filets, Cloudstar Jerky, Cloudstar dried sweet potato, Cloudstar dried apple...

Casanova doesn't like any type of dog biscuits or cookies :huh:


----------



## LJSquishy

London goes NUTS for any sort of fishy, smelly treats. Her favorites are some that Maggie (LuvMyFurbaby) sent her to try: Pet Botanics Healthy Omega Treats in Tuna. They are layered with cod fish & sweet potato. She also loves the Zuke's Mini Naturals in the Salmon flavor & Peanut Butter flavor.

Preston pretty much eats any kind of treat, but he also loves the Zuke's Mini Naturals as well as a few others. Both London & Preston enjoy their Cloud Star Farmstand Carrot Slices and their Itty Bitty Buddy Buscuits in the Bacon&Cheese Madness flavor as well as the Sweet Potato flavor.

Those are the biggest "hits" around here...but by far anything that is soft or fishy wins 1st place. lol


----------



## jenniferhope423

Bailey loves Kona's Chips, Buddy Biscuits, and cheese.


----------



## Terry36

O thanks for your responses. I totally forgot that Kodi loves CHEESE too.


----------



## Deborah

Rylee loves anything with lamb in it. I bought some lamb flat pieces that Rylee ate in 2 seconds. I found it at PetnShape. Along with that they sent some free sample packets with chicken, duck, salmon. To my great surprise she loved everyone of the samples. I was shocked at how she enjoyed all of them.

www.petnshape.com

I also bought some lamb twizzle sticks that she loves. This product I got from Baa! Pizzle Twists. They are free range lamb treats. I am surprised because Rylee isn't a chewer but she will take one and chew until it is gone. This is a good product but in my opinion they are pricey. I got ten for over 18 dollars.

I will have to find another source.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter loves loves loves the following:

Buddy Bisquits in Sweet Potato and Veggie Madness
Cloud Star dehydrated Carrot and Apple
BarkWheats
Bite O' Blue WildBlue Berry Dog Treats
Flossies
Thrive Super Treats Papaya Chews

Many of these treats can be found at the online boutiques of our SM vendors, others can easily by found by googling or at your local pet shop.  

We also give yogurt, carrot sticks, cheese, and yoghund doggie frozen yogurt as a special treat!


----------



## kkrize

Deja likes Vitalkitty chicken treats. She goes bonkers for them and she is picky about most anything else. Got them for the cat. Cat could care less... so gave one to Deja and she went wild. Now, when she wants a treat she waves at me. If that does not get my attention she starts sitting up and waving. She usually gets her way :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf

Micky goes nuts over carrots and frozen green beans. He also likes Canidae snap bites. They are the perfect size. So are Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits.


----------



## bonniesmom

Bonbon loves the Wellness Soft & Chewy Jerky treats - any flavor will do. I cut them up into at least twelve pieces each, so she gets very, very
tiny "cookies." She doesn't like any biscuits and I've never found any other treat she likes. She does eat some veggies - especially if they come
from my plate, but even from her own - she just doesn't consider them treats.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Quincy like just about ANYTHING! lol ..... Naddie is a bit more discriminating.

Both love: 
Buddy Biscuits
Freeze dried liver ( I only give this in small bits)
Green beans
home made jerky


----------



## beckybc03

Zukes Mini Naturals in any flavor!


----------



## cleooscar

Our gang loves dried chicken breast, dried duck breast, dried liver, Buddy Biscuits, Natural Balance Biscuits and Solid Gold Beef Jerky.

Raine loves all meaty treats but doesn't like any fruits or veggies. Pasha and Napoleon will eat anything (is it a boy-thing? LOL).


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

"Buddy Biscuits"!


----------



## drclee

Jack & Jill LOVE string cheese and chicken jerky!


----------



## remy

lex's favorite treats are wellness pure rewards venison and salmon/venison jerky. and he also loves natural balance lamb roll. for some reason, he doesn't care for the buddy biscuits or zuke's mini tots.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

First I must admit that Dixie would eat a rock if I let her. :smrofl: That said, she loves all of the above mentioned treats her favorite being the Natural Balance Food Rolls as treats. We only use them for training. Our trainer introduced her to a new treat yesterday. Both Dixie and I are crazy about it. She loves cheese but the fat in it scares me. These are cheese but very healthy treats. The only ingredients are milk, salt, cheese cultures, natural enzymes. Dixie LOVES them. They are called Cheese Please. Here is the link. http://www.completenaturalnutrition.com/index.php


----------



## Terry36

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 23 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832875


> First I must admit that Dixie would eat a rock if I let her. :smrofl: That said, she loves all of the above mentioned treats her favorite being the Natural Balance Food Rolls as treats. We only use them for training. Our trainer introduced her to a new treat yesterday. Both Dixie and I are crazy about it. She loves cheese but the fat in it scares me. These are cheese but very healthy treats. The only ingredients are milk, salt, cheese cultures, natural enzymes. Dixie LOVES them. They are called Cheese Please. Here is the link. http://www.completenaturalnutrition.com/index.php[/B]


Thanks I will definately try these...Kodi is a cheese fanatic.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Madison and Axel LOVE their Sweet Potato and Duck treats, and soft Buddy Biscuits. They really don't like anything too crunchy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Dried apple chips, and romaine lettuce are Nikki's favs, besides organic cheerios, which I am phasing out.


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

Tiffany loves peanut butter Zuke's Mini Naturals. She instantly perks up if she hears us opening the bag.


----------



## iheartbisou

Bisou just discovered Emmental cheese and it's her number one favorite thing to eat now. She is obsessed by it!

also, my husband brought (me) back some reindeer jerky from Norway not too long ago and she really like this too..but the cheese brings her to another level of treat craziness. 

I wouldn't ever feed her processed cheese though....I wouldn't even touch it myself...that's just wrong- to even call it cheese!. lol.


----------



## babygirlmom

So far, Babygirl, being the finicky little bugger she is, loves everything I have ordered from Kona Chips. They are a little pricey, but they are natural treats & good for her. I am sure there are others out there too, but I feel very safe with Kona's treats!


----------



## tamizami

In the kitchen, mine LOVE romano and parmesan cheese, along with proscuitto (di parma, please!) and hard salami. I only very small bites of those on rare occassions, though, because of the fat. They also love watermelon and homemade popcorn popped in olive oil (no hull). Reina likes bananas, Stuart doesn't. They will also eat oranges, tangerines and grapefruit occassionally.

Mine don't like "cookies", either! They do love their Bravo Bonus Bites Freeze Dried Cod, Grizzly Wild Alaskan Salmon Treats and Merrick Lamb lung. The lamb lung is really handy for walks cause its a big piece thats easy to break off tiny bites and doesn't smell as much as the cod or salmon.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki loves the Grizzly Wild Alaskan Salmon Treats, too. And Romaine lettuce! She goes crazy over lettuce.


----------



## princessre

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847734


> Nikki loves the Grizzly Wild Alaskan Salmon Treats, too. And Romaine lettuce! She goes crazy over lettuce.[/B]


Suzan, does she like the salmon filets or like the small round treats?


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 5 2009, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847754


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847734





> Nikki loves the Grizzly Wild Alaskan Salmon Treats, too. And Romaine lettuce! She goes crazy over lettuce.[/B]


Suzan, does she like the salmon filets or like the small round treats?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Cosy loves spinach (raw) and lettuce too! She also loves carrots and green beans.
These are basically her snacks, other than a little banana, apple or orange.


----------



## Lindy

Baby carrots!


----------



## tamizami

I need to try lettuce with mine, but I know they like cabbage! I only use the Grizzly 100% Salmon strips, not the round treats.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 6 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848295


> I need to try lettuce with mine, but I know they like cabbage! I only use the Grizzly 100% Salmon strips, not the round treats.[/B]



I only use the Grizzly Salmon Strips.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 5 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847754


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 5 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847734





> Nikki loves the Grizzly Wild Alaskan Salmon Treats, too. And Romaine lettuce! She goes crazy over lettuce.[/B]


Suzan, does she like the salmon filets or like the small round treats?
[/B][/QUOTE]


These are the only ones I use:
Grizzly Filets


----------

